
Show HN: Spark CMS – “The easiest CMS I've ever used” (alpha) - grdeken
https://www.spark.app
======
qkls
What does Spark's AI do?

~~~
grdeken
Right now, we're building automated multivariate testing on our structured
section types for optimizing lead gen.

